# ignored mare suddenly popular



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

This year I decided to retire my two 35 year old horses. Because I can't afford another horse right now, I approached a local trail riding farm and offered to lead rides and groom for them, in trade for being able to regularly ride.

On my first visit I noticed the most beautiful (huge) mare in a pen all by herself. I asked about her, and was told that she was 10 years old and was sweet but "didn't particularly like being ridden" so her breaking had never been completed.

They had bred her 5 years ago, but she hasn't been able to have a pregnancy since, and they were considering selling her, attempting to breed her again, or try another time at breaking her.

I walked to the gate and the mare came right up, and I saw them most kind, gentle, eyes that spoke to my heart.

The next day after my work was done I brushed her in her pen and asked if she could be hitched to the rail, as her tail was one giant dred lock.

I tied her up and spent two hours combing our her tail, and then her mane.

I could tell she absolutely loved every minute of it.

Since then I have been combing her, brushing her, fly spraying her, etc. Several times a week, always hitched to the rail, where she stands absolutley perfectly.

A few days ago I took her on a 90 minute walk around the farm, through a hay field, etc, (there is no round pen or arena) on a lead rope to see how she did.

I was shocked at how well she behaved. Stopping when I told her to stop, turning both left and right, stopping and standing for as long as 10 minutes at a time without pawing, pulling, or trying to even eat grass.

I am getting mixed feelings from the owners of the farm about all the attention I am giving her, and how she is responding.

They are very old fashioned in their training, they "break" their horses by strapping on a bucking saddle and riding until the horse is trained. I found out earlier this week that if a horse won't stand to get it's feet done, they are not opposed to using a twitch on it.

I have never trained a horse using rough methods, but by starting from the ground up.

I didn't start out with the plan to ride this horse, since they said she "didn't particularly like to be ridden", but now I am just taking it day by day as she continues to respond to me.

One of the owners seems completely supportive, and feels that no matter what happens, the horse is happier, and Im not doing anything to hurt her.

The other owner is not as supportive. I think he is not interested in "eating his words" about this mare. Each time she responds to me, he says he already taught her to so that, and that she is perfect on the ground. I suspect that if it gets close to the time it looks like I could ride her, he will make an attempt to ride her first, and say that he ended up breaking her after all.

I've also noticed more people on the farm have been getting her out of her pen this last week. Someone brushed her one day, I think someone else may have walked her this week.

Many have expressed they always wanted to ride her as well, but none of them would have any training experience at all.

I don't know what will happen, but there is nothing about this horse so far, in the couple weeks I have been there, that shows any red flags, so i am just not sure what happened. They have broken all of their trail horses and have been doing so for 40+ years.

I do need to start immediately working on teaching her to pick up her feet. I do not want a twitch on her lip while I am there, and clearly she is very leary about anyone picking up her feet, I am guessing because they have used one.

Should be an interesting summer!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's always annoying when you have something good going then people need to "one up" you and get involved. Arg.

I'd love to see pictures 

Good luck!


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds amazing! I hope you and her get to continue into the future maybe you can buy her off of them or trade work before they take all the credit for your work! I would love pics!! good luck and have fun!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

mrsgrubby said:


> ...They had bred her 5 years ago, but she hasn't been able to have a pregnancy since, and they were considering selling her, attempting to breed her again, or *try another time at breaking her.*
> ...
> 
> The other owner is not as supportive. I think he is not interested in "eating his words" about this mare. Each time she responds to me, he says he already taught her to so that, and that she is perfect on the ground. I suspect that if it gets close to the time it looks like I could ride her, he will make an attempt to ride her first, and say that he ended up breaking her after all.
> ...


I think this certainly would happen, and would happen when you were not present. 

Do you keep your 2 horses at home? 
Could you lease her and take her home for the duration of the lease?

Since they are interested in trying to train her again, could you arrange to be assigned to be the only one training her, to enhance your experience for taking on other horses in the future? (ie volunteering now in order to build into an income producing situation.)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It's great that you are helping this mare. However, I'm afraid that you have to go into this expecting to get your heart broken. I've had this happen to me time and time again, so I've been down this road. They may let you train her, may not. If they do, once she is ride-able they'll take her over again and start using her- and you'll have no say over it. That's just how it goes in these situations. You may or may not still get access to her. So really it is your choice. You can continue to work with her knowing that she will be taken at some point...but also knowing that you're giving her a chance to work and not be sold- or you can stop now. 

If you do continue helping her, be careful not to step on toes. They have final say in her training, but that doesn't mean you can't held integrate new ideas by teaching employees kinder ways to do things. However, if you're told no- it means no. There isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

anndankev said:


> Do you keep your 2 horses at home?
> Could you lease her and take her home for the duration of the lease?
> 
> Since they are interested in trying to train her again, could you arrange to be assigned to be the only one training her, to enhance your experience for taking on other horses in the future?


My two horses are on my parents farm, 45 minutes away, so no, they would never let me take her there.


Sadly no, they won't let me be the only one to train her. 

But after our 90 minute lead rope session the other day, I menioned to the owner that I was worried that one of the teeange girls, who seems particularly interested, might try to lead her in the hay field and get hurt. 

His answer was that the horses were good for her and I'd be surprised how well she does.

Most of the people there have been there for years, and I am new, only been there a few weeks, and only as a volunteer.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

*"I'm afraid that you have to go into this expecting to get your heart broken."*



You are totally right, I tell myself that every day. I also tell myself that it is good the others are brushing her and such, because if she turns out to only allow me to ride, they won't keep her.

At least for now, she is getting attention, and positive training, rather than being either neglected or treated roughly.

If I succeed in riding her it is likely that at least for the first few years, she can be kept in the group of Lead horses rather then be put in the string of trail horses. As only truly dead broke horses are in that string.

However, they've clearly tried to ride her, and they've broken alot of horses, so I am not going to be over confident that I can undo the damage they may have caused, considering there is no round pen or arena to work in.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Horses do respond differently to different people. I know of several horses that behave for one person but not the next.

There is no method of training that works for every horse. If there was, there would be a book with step by step instructions. Their method didn't work but maybe the way you are doing it will. All anyone can do is try.

Wishing you luck with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi All, thought I would give an update to this situation. I have continued to work with this horse all summer, as I have had time. Sometimes two steps forward and one step back, but we have gained a special relationship. 

She is very willing to let me do whatever, as long as it is done slowly, carefully, and gently.

Her ground manners are perfect, she is gentle, and careful.

I can pick her hooves, although not super easily, we are getting there, and I was pleased with the amount of time it took us last night to get them done.

She's had a saddle on, one time, and it made her nervous, but she wore it for about 4 hours. I put my foot in the stirrup numerous times, and put weight on it as well. So did the owner, but she was way more nervous with him around.

I have determined that she is by far the calmest in her small pasture, and have actually been doing most of my time into working towards getting on her back in there.

The problem I have is that she is HUGE. 

I think getting on her bareback is the best idea, but she is so big I cant figure out how to slowly, gently, get up there, without scaring her.

So far I have gotten on her back, on my stomach, several times, and have stayed up there, that way for as long at 10 minutes. That really has ceased bothering her to get up there like that.

But how to get the rest of the way up, smoothly and easily is going to take some work. There is nothing to stand on in her pen, and if I bring something in to stand on, it must be something that won't scare her, should she bang into it. I'm going to try a milk crate, to see if it is tall enough to help at all, as it won't tip over or bang.

anyway, I feel i am running out of time, doing it my way, and I have some pressure in my head to hurry, cuz the owner had that saddle on her two weeks ago, and I dont' want him doing anything more with her before I do this my way, but on the other hand, we are making so much progress, I dont' want to rush too much.

SO I am hoping in the next week or so, to try to figure out the next step of getting on her back, on my butt, rather than my stomach.

Regardless, she has come a great way, and I love this horse and have had so much fun working with her this summer...

On a side note, the owner finally admitted last week, in a moment of weakness, that she misses me when Im not there, or am to busy... After he has spent weeks poo-pooing the time i spend with her...


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

having cowboyed a lot of horses over the last 20yrs and seeing a lot that didn't make go to the sale barn, I am truly happy with the effort you are putting into this horse, as I have started in the last 3-4yrs to put more effort in developing horses before just jumping on. 

The throw a junk saddle on and ride, in me, really recommends not trying to ride this mare bare back for the first few times. there is a big difference in laying on her back while she stands still and sitting there trying to get her to do something.

I feel like your barn owner is likely going to insist on being the first one on her, if thats the case there really isn't much you can do about it, except swallow your pride and know that you have helped to make this horse.

Good luck
Jim


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

I hear you Jimmy P.. I am not really thinkikng of riding her bareback, exactly.. more like sitting on her bareback, in her pen. If I can sit on her, I will ask someone to lead me around on her. 

As far as I understand, there isnt' yet a bridle for her, and the bit I saw the owner had in mind for her, was harsher then needed in my opinion, but he doesn't think she well respond well under saddle....

So If I can at least sit on her, and be led, then maybe he will have an easier time actually riding her outside of her pen, and won't feel the need to use that bit.

in your experience, does that make more sense? 

I honestly think she will let me sit up there bareback, it won't be so easy to do with the saddle, she she has anxiety related to that.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Perhaps you could saddle her before she gets fed so maybe the saddle can become associated with something good. Unsaddle when she finishes. Eventually work up to working with her saddled but without a rider.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing.

I have a 7 yr old gelding that seems to be about as far along as your mare. Although he seems pretty level headed with what he has learned so far. About ready to get on him.

Luckily I have a mounting block, I step up to the top and have him come up to the side and stand quietly while I fig-it with everything and have put weight on him. With bareback pad and more recently a saddle.

I have been wondering whether better to swing a leg over onto the pad, or a saddle.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

anndankev said:


> Subbing.
> 
> I have a 7 yr old gelding that seems to be about as far along as your mare. Although he seems pretty level headed with what he has learned so far. About ready to get on him.
> 
> ...


 
In your case, if the horse seems to do the same with the saddle vs the pad, I'd use the saddle for sure!!!

In the case of this mare, due to the circumstances of already "failing" being saddle broke, while she is calm enough walking around in the saddle, and standing tied up in the saddle, she is very leary of any foot in the stirrup and she doesn't want a body in the saddle. 

She has shown little anxiety when Ive goofed with her bareback, compared to the anxiety she shows when she actually thinks someone is trying to get up in the saddle.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It sounds like you have a bit more on your hands than I do.

Please keep updating here.

Good luck.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

anndankev said:


> It sounds like you have a bit more on your hands than I do.
> 
> Please keep updating here.
> 
> Good luck.


 
you please keep us updated as well, I love hearing stories like yours... point me to a thread, if there is one, about your horse.

And yes, things would be much easier with this mare I'm working with, if they hadn't "tried" to break her, decided she couldn't be broke, and then let her sit for 5 years doing nothing. However, I prefer to think everything happens for a reason, and she just had to wait until I came along to love her, and do this together!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

the fact of it is I would not use a bit or bridal at all. I would use her normal halter with a lead rope hooked to each side and i would use that for as long as I could tip I just absolutely needed brakes then I would look at a side pull before going to a bit.

no point adding anymore equipment to the lesson than needed.

Yes in my experience your plan to sit her and have her led around makes perfect sense. Some times even when we have bucked one out, once they have given up, they just want to stand in one place, at this point we will have someone lead them around the pen wit us giving ques from their back to transition whatever they may or may not already know.

Jim


----------



## joyb0218 (Apr 26, 2014)

1) Please don't use a milk crate (unless it's made out of steel  to mount a horse. I'll tell you why: my 12 yr. old daughter used one to mount our gelding just 2 days ago and while she had one foot in the stirrup, the other one that was on the crate crashed through from her weight, scaring the tar out of the horse, causing him to jump away. Thankfully, I was holding the reins so my daughter only had to hop around 3 or 4 times on one foot. And, our gelding is twenty-something years old,a been there done that.... So for a nervous mare that you may attempt to climb on bareback, please use a mounting block 

2) If you are nervous to get on, maybe you could put something heavy (like a small persons weight?) on her back first and see how she reacts. I knew a trainer who would do that when breaking horses, she had sand bags that were like legs that she would drape over their back so they could get used to some weight.

Just some thoughts...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are some, hope you are not sorry you asked for more about Chief.


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/possible-project-310209/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/what-would-take-rehab-then-what-314321/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/does-half-mustang-mean-anything-314833/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/tanking-off-what-exactly-418946/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/my-yellow-horse-430178/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/my-horse-trusted-me-today-454586/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/need-repeat-step-468010/


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A problem I ran into with a mare I worked with was she was absolutely fine with me doing whatever. Her owner wasn't a great handler, but was good to the horses and they liked (just maybe not respected) her. They were all used to her though. I had her come out and hold her as I got on for the first time. Horse spooked and threw me.

After that I did everything completely by myself. Got to the point where I could easily get on and just sit there and was ready to start going somewhere. (She turns and goes backwards just not forward lol, a ground person would be great) Unfortunately I haven't been able to work with her for awhile.

The point is having a handler there should be part of the training. If the horse is used to just you and you've done almost all the work yourself and bring in another person, esp in this case where she specifically doesn't trust the other person, the other person may make things worse.

Ideally you would bring in another trusted friend. Otherwise I would recommend considering going solo. Also ideally the owner would have absolutely nothing to do with this but sounds like that is not an option.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry meant to add.

If you can already get on her bareback just get her used to you squirming around then slowly slide your leg over etc. (I am impressed you could stay on your belly across her so long! lol). Make sure all your ground work is good and will she walk with you sideways on her back? Sounds like she's ok with you hopping up, that's big.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> If you can already get on her bareback just get her used to you squirming around then slowly slide your leg over etc. .


 
This is exactly what I ended up doing last night, and it worked just fine!!!!

I was at the farm alone, and after brushing her, cleaning hooves, etc, I took her back into her pen and fastened a lead rope onto both sides of her halter. 

I led her around a bit, fed her some carrots, and then took her over to the small dirt pile that I stand on in her pen that allows me to reach her back better.

As always, I started by just leaning on her, and finally I hopped up on my stomach and draped accross her back. After several minutes I just started sliding around a bit, while holding her mane and the lead rope. While whe moved her ears every time I moved, she didnt really move. 
After a few fairly big moves, I realized I could probably use her mane and pull myself up.

Thats exactly what I did, and she took a few steps and just stopped, her ears turned to me, giving me her full attention.

SO I sat there maybe 15 minutes, and talked to her, scratched her, and got down.

An hour later I came back, did the same thing and sat up on her for about 45 minutes. 

She was so funny, like she wasn't really sure if she could still walk with me sitting up there or not. She'd take a few steps and whip her ears around, or sometimes her head, and see if I was still up there. She probably never took more then 5 or 10 steps at any one time, and I never encouraged her to go or stop, I just sat there petting and scratching her.

Over the course of 45 minutes we probably did a total of 30-50 steps.

So now I can get up, I guess I have to tell the owner at some point...LOL.. and ask him to lead me around, or for permission to bring in another person to help me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I would try it without the owner you've come this far. But do what you think is best.

Congrats! That must of been exciting!

The mare I worked with.. I'm not so sure she was "trained" as much as she decided I was just a weird human and was like "now what are you doing? sigh" lol.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats on your progress, but please don't ride by yourself, even just sitting. Your horse is not broke and has anxiety issues...and she is bareback! What if she gets upset and spooks, bucks, etc...and you get hurt? Please for your sake at least phone someone to make sure they know what ypuy are doing and that if they don't hear from you by such and such time to come check on you...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I've personally seen this happen. I worked extremely hard to get this little arab gelding safe to ride, i finally had him going nicely in just a snaffle no tie down, well things fell through with the BO and i left. Two of the other girls there started working him and telling everyone they did all this work and hes so much better. It irked me at first but I knew what i had done with him and avidly posted about our progress including videos so most knew and just brushed them off. 

I do hope you are able to properly get her started without him interfering but he seems like exactly that type :/


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Congrats on your progress, but please don't ride by yourself, even just sitting. Your horse is not broke and has anxiety issues...and she is bareback! What if she gets upset and spooks, bucks, etc...and you get hurt? Please for your sake at least phone someone to make sure they know what ypuy are doing and that if they don't hear from you by such and such time to come check on you...


I'm all for having someone around. That is important.

I just don't think it is necessary in some situations to have someone physically right there. They can watch from nearby but a person the mare does not trust holding her and forcing her to listen is a good cue for panic from the mare.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Endiku said:


> Congrats on your progress, but please don't ride by yourself, even just sitting. Your horse is not broke and has anxiety issues...and she is bareback! What if she gets upset and spooks, bucks, etc...and you get hurt? Please for your sake at least phone someone to make sure they know what ypuy are doing and that if they don't hear from you by such and such time to come check on you...


Thank you for your concern. This is a trail riding stable, people are coming and going every 45 minutes, or more, so alone isn't really alone. 

Keep in mind as well, she is in a small pen. Not even as large as a normal round pen. She could certainly rear or buck, but she can not "take off" there just isnt' room. However, yes, I will be safe, and I can't begin to count the number of hours I have spent, just to get to this point with her.

Safety for both of us has been a priority, I am not young anymore, and I am a professional in my work life, getting hurt is something I am strongly trying to avoid.

I will not plan to ride her out of the pen without help, and in order to ask for help, unfortunately I will have to tell the owner I have been sitting on her.

I will be there all weekend without him, but think I will be there Tuesday, most of the day with him. So I am pretty sure I can get a few more "sessions" in before I will actually have to tell him.

Just haven't figured out exactly how to tell him yet


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I've personally seen this happen. I worked extremely hard to get this little arab gelding safe to ride, i finally had him going nicely in just a snaffle no tie down, well things fell through with the BO and i left. Two of the other girls there started working him and telling everyone they did all this work and hes so much better. It irked me at first but I knew what i had done with him and avidly posted about our progress including videos so most knew and just brushed them off.
> 
> I do hope you are able to properly get her started without him interfering but he seems like exactly that type :/


 
I agree, your situation is exactly what will happen. I've known that all along, and will try to remember to swallow my pride when it happens.

I've had a blast working with her, and would never have gotten this experience if he had saddle broken her 5 years ago, when he first tried.

I think one of the keys to getting the owner to work with me better, is to have the discussions in private, just the two of us. 

When others are around him, his pride and ego seem to feel threatened by me and thats when he's at his worst.

Thats also the main reason I feel the need to tell him that I can sit on her. Because if he hears it from someone else, and they seem impressed, he might feel the need to show them he can do it too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Tell her you just can't train her and she's a failure but because you're so attached you'll take her off his hands... XD


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

I spent all day at the farm yesterday. The owner was on an overnight trail ride, so I still haven't been able to see him and talk to him about this horse.

Between rides and chores yesterday, I got up on her a couple times and again she was just fine.

Ive got a lead rope snapped onto both sides of her halter, and she's very good at "woah" but she of course doesn't know the cues for "go".

So yesterday I had a girl that has been at the farm a few years, and the horse isn't afraid of, lead me around her pen, and we practiced, "go".

After that short session the horse seemed much more comfortable in general walking around with me on her back. Up until then, she'd take a few steps stop, stand, wait, look back at me with a funny puzzled look on her face and stand.

I do have to say, the girl who helped me yesterday nearly broke into tears when she saw me on the horse's back. She said she's waited years to see that, and she was so glad I had joined the farm this summer. 

She stayed in the pen for about an hour with me, and just chatted while I sat on the horse. She was watching body language and together we were working on getting her to "go".

I have taken the day off of work at my regular job tomorrow to spend at the farm. I am hoping to get the chance to talk to the owner then, and ask him to help me more. Regardless, the girl from yesterday will continue to help me, but she's never trained a horse, so despite her willingness, she can only help me with so much.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like you're better off with this girl than the owner.

I stand by what I said, you deserve this horse!


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

So I spent the day with the owner yesterday, leading trail rides, and I told him I'd been sitting on the horse.
He took the news well, and agreed to help me with her. He mentioned digging around his old tack and looking for a bosal to fit her, since she is doing fairly well with the lead rope snapped onto the sides of her halter. I was very encouraged by that.
Her pen is too small to teach her anything in, so he said this week he will pull a horse out of a bigger pen, and will let me work her in that pen a few hours at a time. He thinks this will help her with wanting to/learning the cues to move forward, in a bigger pen. From that Pen, there is one pen bigger, and then the regular pastures we could work her in.
He still talked about riding her as well, to break her, but I think it was just talk...

A really positive thing was that his brother who is the co-owner of the farm stopped by and I was sitting on her. He was one who tried to help break her 5 years ago. He stopped dead in his tracks when he saw me sitting on her while she was wandering around her pen. He broke out into a HUGE grin and came down and simply said, " I can't tell you how happy that makes me" He had a buddy with him, and the buddy said, "I think she's a women's horse".

So I suspect that this brother may encourage the other brother to "let me do my thing" for awhile, before they decide to try to "break" her together again.

I guess I should start thinking about getting her used to a saddle as well, as working her in the pens bareback is totally differnt then when we finally take her out, and I need to be able to be in a saddle, (or they do).

So I took tomorrow and Friday off work, so I can go there and hopefully between trail rides, I can work with her in the bigger pen, and maybe saddle her up as well a few times.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Here she is, the mare who stole my heart!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally a pic!! 

She is beautiful, and seems to care less about that saddle lol.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, we are making progress, although went "two steps back" last week.

On Thursday I saddled her, she had no issues, i walked her around, no issues, I leaned on the saddle, no issues.. this went on for about 30 minutes.

I climbed on and "ISSUES"!!!!

She was like a bucking freight train!

Its been more than 20 years since I was thrown from a horse. She bucked so hard she threw herself on her side.

Thankfully I didn't get hurt, neither did she. She wore her saddle another 20 minutes or so and then I got on her twice BAREBACK. No issues.

I took this picture yesterday. She really was nervous when I saddled her, way more nervous than last week. But I did it anyway, and then just let her graze for about an hour.

She was nervous when I took the saddle off her as well.

then I got on her bareback with no problems.

So clearly the saddle, the cinch, are going to take way more work. But yes, we are getting there, at least she is wearing it now.

Will be quite awhile before I decide to climb back up in it though! Holy smokes!!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Was that the first time you'd been in the saddle? Seems like she has some memory of it and distrust of saddle wins over trust of you. Also curious if there may be a pain issue too.

I wouldn't be too worried about going backwards a little just be careful! She seems fine on bareback so work on that and just put the saddle on and let her walk around with it every now and then. (sounds like you're already doing this!)


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, that was the first time I was in the saddle. And I agree with you, it appeared, the trama of her past outweighed her trust of me, at that moment.

She could have really hurt me, and I could see that she was staying away from me with her bucking, and when she was done, she came right over to me for comfort.

I wondered about pain as well, but I really think it is the saddle, in general.

So yeah, we will continue to work bareback and on the ground, and just wear the saddle for grazing and some groundwork for awhile.

Funny thing is, I am the only one at the farm who feels comfortable riding bareback, so as long as that is all she will do, no one else will be riding her.

In all honesty, it appears the one owner is encouraging the other owner to leave me, and her, alone, at least for now. I think he is really shocked and impressed we are doing this well all by ourselves.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good!


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I wish after nearly another month, I have more to update, but sadly I don't. 

Samantha was moved to a larger pasture a couple weeks ago, because her's flooded, and I had hoped that it would make it a bit easier to get her to "move forward" walking when I climbed on her. As she clearly doesn't know the "cues" to move, and I thought her old tiny pen was part of the problem.

The owners were sure she would take off running when I climbed on her in the new pen, but nope, she took a few steps and stopped, which is good and bad. As I didn't want them to be right (one already talks bad about me), but I also wanted her to walk.

As I said before, there is no round pen, or place to work her. I continue to lead her, and try to get her used to moving forward by hearing my "audible kiss" and we are making progress, but its not quite translating to her moving forward when Im on her back yet.

The trail riding season is pretty much over here now, so none of the other girls that had offered to help me, by leading her forward, are coming to the farm anymore. And of course the owners aren't offering to help.

I'm sure it looks funny now, like the pied piper in her new pen. There is me, her, and a pinto mare, and when I am leading her around, the pinto mare just either follows along or walks on the other side of me. I think she is enjoying the extra treats and attention as well.

I still can't get on her with the saddle, but have continued to saddle her about once a week and lead her around, and shes doing ok with that. 

Its been super rainy here, so my time at the farm has been limited, but I still see her about 3 times a week, even if its only to brush her.

It also occured to me the other day that i needed to do more leading on her right side, as I hadn't been doing much, since I am right handed, and shes not nearly as good at that, so we've been working on that as well. 

But she continues to love the attention and watches for me to come to her pen, and perks up when she sees or hears me.

I just wish I had help, when I worked with horses before, It was always with my dad, and I didn't realize how much easier it was with the two of us.

Any ideas you guys have on getting her to move forward, would be great. (Please remember this is a 8-11 year old mustang mare that was caught from the wild at some point, and then pretty much ignored for 7-8 years. 

She will buck if scared, and she is not my horse, so I am limited in what I can do with her.

The owner is an old cowboy, not helpful and thinks I know nothing about horses, might be jealous of what I can do with her, and calls me stupid behind my back. He had broken thousands of horses the "old fashioned" way in his younger years.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Can you take her to a smaller field a lunge her? Then you could teach her the cues that way.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQuZ4JMsEd4


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Haven't updated this thread in awhile, as there hasn't been much to tell.
However, I have still been working with this horse, doing things I can.
I still take her out and groom her several times a week, saddle her, walk her around, work on leading nice, trotting, backing up, etc. Still climb on her bareback, but she still won't move forward while I am up there.

And the owner still refuses to help in any way. Some days he talks about breaking her, himself, one day he said he doesn't care if shes ever broken, another day he told someome he will be happy if after she is broken she only lets him ride her. (fat chance there).

Yesterday, one of the girls who was there over the summer came to help take out rides for the day.

After we were done, she did lead me around and the mare walked really comfortably, and was just fine. However, the more exciting part was that when we were done, I put this girl up on the horse bareback, and the horse was also just fine with that. So I was able to do a bit of work with her, while someone was on her back.

We didn't have much time, but I was thrilled that I am making slow but sure progress with this lovely mare.

Gives me an extra boost I needed to keep working with her, despite no help or encouragment from the farm owner.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Any update?


 
Sadly, not much of an update. Winter has come to Northern Michigan early this year, and its been cold, wet, and snowy. The pastures are deep mud and water, and the horses have been in the barn alot.
However, yesterday I did have her out on a lead rope, and we did a bit of ground work, but I haven't had a saddle on her or even sat bareback on her since my last update.

I don't expect much will happen now till spring, as there is really no good place to work with her this winter.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Finally, some realy progress.

This weekend I was at the farm, and finally not alone. Had Samantha out and was able to climb up on her bareback for the first time outside of her pen. The girl that was with me wasn't used to working with her, and had trouble leading her around, so I got off, and after about 15 minutes, we were able to get her up on Samantha.
I led her all over the farm with this girl on her back.
Thats huge progress for this mare. If the weather is good next weekend, we will meet back there and work with her some more.

Another interesting thing, the owner is suddenly refering to her as "your mare", as in my mare. So hopefully he has overcome his irritation with me about working with her and getting her to tolerate being sat on.

Still much work to do, but I'm hoping that by this time next year, she will be saddle broken, and I will be out with her.

This weekend gave me a HUGE boost.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

I know this process seems like its been taking forever, and in all honesty is has. People with access to better facilities would have been able to make progress much faster than I have been able to, since I have no round pen, and nowhere very safe to work this horse, not to mention she is not mine.

That said, I rode her yesterday. It was nothing fancy, we were bareback and using two lead ropes, but I rode her around the yard for about 20 minutes.

She did amazing! I am so proud of her.

Plan to go to the farm tomorrow and hopefully ride her again.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

take your time, rinse and repeat, no rush 

i like reading about this
and that horse is gorgeous


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

jmike said:


> take your time, rinse and repeat, no rush
> 
> i like reading about this
> and that horse is gorgeous


 
Thank you, I think she is stunning as well. So big and solid, so much bigger than anythign I've ever ridden. But shes so smooth and graceful.

But its her heart that has captured mine, since the first day. I looked into her eyes and felt a sadness and a soul that wanted more in life than that small pen, ignored. It has been my honor and my blessing to try to give that to her. 



Yes, I am in no hurry, and since she has been doing nothing for years, obviously no one else is either.

Don't know what the future holds, but so far its pretty promising for a horse that supposedly didn't like people and was unridable.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That is great!! Sounds like you got your forward issue figured out!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Following!


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for your support everyone. I was at the farm twice last week, but wasn't able to do more than brush her and lead her around. However, I was there yesterday, and we rode around the farm again bareback with two lead ropes. She is such a quick learner. She did fantastic. Even when a pick-up truck drove by her with no muffler. She took a few quick steps, but that was it.
The two cowboys that own the farm, were in the truck, the shocked looks on their faces, when they saw us riding around the farm were priceless. I wish I could have taken a photo. Even after the shock was gone off one the one, it was replaced with total confusion, like he just couldnt' understand or process i was up on her and we were riding... I'm still laughing about it.
The other cowboy, the true owner did come over and talk to us. He never said good job, or anything, but you could tell he was excited. He said she was moving great, and looked great, and he was proud of how well she handled the loud pick up truck. Then he made a stupid comment about "as much as I have been wanting to ride her, he wants to even more". I just smiled. 

Anyway, she did great yesterday, we rode probably nearly an hour around the yard and sides of pastures. I will be looking in the tack house for a Bosal that fits her tomorrow, and if I can't find one, I'll go buy one.

Now I just need to figure out how to ride her in a saddle. I am thinking that part of the saddle issue might be the actual "getting into the saddle" which is done totally different then how I mount bareback. So I might try using a saddle that is bigger than mine, and seeing if she will let me act like I am going to get up bareback on it, and lay accross her on my stomach. (my saddle is too small for me to lay in with my ribs). Other than that, I have no ideas about how to transition her to a saddle. However, I am pretty sure, done right and slowly, it is possible. Its taken me 6 months to get her to this point, if I can ride her in a saddle in another 6 months, I will be thrilled.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> That is great!! Sounds like you got your forward issue figured out!


 
Yes, I think it was just a matter of not riding her in the pens. She had no real reason to want to walk around those pens, they are pretty small and no where to really want to go.

She is so curious out in the yard that is loves riding over and looking at stuff. It actually cracks me up, she want to know EVERYTHING that is going on around the farm. 

So Ill see her kinda looking at something, and I'll point her in that direction and over we go. Especially when people are outside, she wants to know what all the people are doing.

I seriously just love this horse.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Samantha and I. I don't have any of me riding her, but maybe this week.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I have started 2 horses, and I started both bareback. Saddle training was just done very slowly, with wearing the saddle, then someone messing with the saddle, then putting a foot in the saddle on both sides, then stepping up, then laying in, etc. 

I would try swinging rope around her and over her back too. might help with her the mounting motion.

I have really enjoyed this story of Samantha and you. It reminds me of my mare. I have a horse that I got practically free because she couldn't be bridled or saddled, as well as other problems. Turns out she is girthy (not cold backed as I thought, thanks to Cherie clarifying on hofo) and sensitive to aids. She needs very slight aids and responds well, but can blow up with heavy aids. maybe Samantha is like that too.

I ride her in saddle and bit now, but she does best in a Bosal. I still ride often bareback, but that is just because I prefer it. April does fine with a saddle now.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Could you buy her and take her to another place?


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Peanutbutter said:


> Could you buy her and take her to another place?


 
She's not for sale. The owner of the farm had owned her since BLM captured her, which has got to be about 8 years. The owner has never wanted to get rid of her, and now that he sees she actually is ridable, he'll never sell her.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxtail Ranch said:


> Turns out she is girthy (not cold backed as I thought, thanks to Cherie clarifying on hofo) and sensitive to aids. .


 
I don't know what "girthy" is, can you explain it to me?

And yes, i think Samantha is very sensitive to aids, the way she is already responding to my legs, feet, seat, and the lead ropes makes me agree with you.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

When you tighten the cinch on my mare, the muscles in her barrel spasm. Sometimes you can see it and sometimes you can't. She will jump or pull back, and lay back like she is doing a cat stretch. 


"This is what most of us refer to as 'cinchy'. Many a rodeo horse got it start by being cinchy and having cowboys just girth him up tight when they first saddled him.

Even now, many cinchy horses got that way because the first time they were saddled, someone tightened the cinch up too tight.

We think every horse should be first saddled with a very loose cinch and then have it tightened very gradually over a period of time. All of the times we just saddle a horse and let it stand around saddled, it is not saddled tightly at all. That only comes after it is very used to being saddled.

The horses we refer to as cold backed will still crow-hop even when cinched gradually. Many of these horses are also cinchy. A cinchy horse will often lay down or flip up-side-down. Cold backed horses just want to crow-hop or buck." by Cherie.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

The beautiful Samantha yesterday.


----------



## kisiahc (Jun 8, 2015)

Any new updates? I just came across this and it's like reading a good book....ready for the next chapter, lol.


----------



## TierReneigh (Jul 24, 2015)

What a heartwarming story! I have been all grins reading it and flipped through the pages like it was a regular page turner of a book. You are fantastic and should be unbelievably proud of what you have done for this mare. 

Before this is over I am sure that the pair of you will change each other's lives in so many different ways.


----------

